# Songbird Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking at this Songbird acoustic guitar ans wonder if anyone knows anything about them besides the little that is on the internet. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

I bought one for my baby brother about 5 years ago, nice little inexpensive guitar, lightweight, good sound, sounded a bit like my hummingbird


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think one of my older brothers had one. He also had a stock car that he raced for a couple of years. He called it songbird. One of my peers at school knew he was my brother and always called me songbird. So there is a bit of deja vu.


----------

